# Iphone or not Iphone



## let56 (4 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

je reviens vers vous tous après le superbe dépannage sur mon Macbook qui depuis n'a plus de soucis 
Possesseuse de Android depuis...longtemps, je commence à en avoir raz le bol de ces téléphones (même milieu de gamme) qui vieillissent trop vite, au final un tous les ans à quasiment 300e....
Dernier en date le A51, qui part en garantie et revient...avec les mêmes soucis. Je laisse tombé, prends un Oppo Reno4 z neuf....qui à des soucis logiciel au bout de 48h et deux réinitialisations....
Alors je passe à l'Iphone.?..ok mais l'investissement en vaut vraiment la chandelle ? Je dirai qu'avec le Macbook qui à maintenant 3 ans,  je dirai oui, si c'est un phone que je vais pouvoir garder plus de 3 ans sans avoir à me demander si les mise à jour seront maintenues, avec un vrai SAV et un matos de qualité.
Vous avez 2 heures 

Merci d'avance de vos retours 

Bonne journée


----------



## PDD (4 Février 2021)

Dans mon cas Iphone quasi toujours de seconde maiin et aucun soucis (sauf quelques chutes...). Actuellement 6s plus, très bonne machine et bien suivie encore par Apple. Mon MacBook Pro 15" Rétina date de 2012 et va comme au premier jour...


----------



## let56 (4 Février 2021)

Super, effectivement je ne souhaite pas forcement un téléphone dernière génération. Le prix fait un peu mal tout de même.


----------



## MrTom (4 Février 2021)

Hello,



let56 a dit:


> Le prix fait un peu mal tout de même.


Oui mais : 

ton téléphone va durer longtemps et sera mis à jour 5 ou 6 ans. (minus la durée de vie de la batterie par contre, si au bout de 3 ans ou 4 ans ta batterie comment à faiblir sérieusement, tu peux la faire changer pour moins de 100€ et repartir sur un téléphone capable d'endurer une seconde vie)
le prix de revente est bien plus important qu'un téléphone android. Si tu changes dans 3 ans, un iPhone 12 pourra encore se revendre 450-500€ environ, voir plus en fonction de l'espace de stockage.


----------



## let56 (4 Février 2021)

J'aime quand on me parle comme ça...bon ben je vais appeler Apple


----------



## let56 (4 Février 2021)

Bon du coup j'ai discuté un peu avec Apple et évidement il me faut absolument le 12 Pro....
heu en fait non.
du coup si certain connaisse un peu samsung, niveau photo je souhaite un iPhone équivalent, et une double Sim. Niveau taille là je suis retourné à mon Sony Xz le temps de me décider.
Et si je souhaite le prendre recondionné, logement un poil moins cher, quel site est le plus sérieux ?
vous pourriez m'aiguiller ?
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> J'aime quand on me parle comme ça...bon ben je vais appeler Apple


Pour te donner un exemple, je suis toujours avec mon iPhone 6 (de novembre 2014). Et j'ai encore eu une mise à jour d'iOS 12 la semaine dernière !

Investissement largement rentabilisé !


----------



## let56 (4 Février 2021)

Je me tâte entre le 8 le X et le 11...le seul truc qui me freine c'est le reconditionnement mal fait...


----------



## JChris64 (4 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Je me tâte entre le 8 le X et le 11...le seul truc qui me freine c'est le reconditionnement mal fait...


Le 11 est plus récent ...
Pourquoi pas te tourner vers l’occasion ? Avec un peu de chance tu peux avoir encore une garantie


----------



## MrTom (4 Février 2021)

Tu as aussi le reconditionné par Apple, de qualité irréprochable.


----------



## let56 (4 Février 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Le 11 est plus récent ...
> Pourquoi pas te tourner vers l’occasion ? Avec un peu de chance tu peux avoir encore une garantie


Ils ont sorti le 12


MrTom a dit:


> Tu as aussi le reconditionné par Apple, de qualité irréprochable.


Ouaip, mais niveau tarif autant prendre du neuf, et puis pas trop de choix :/


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Je me tâte entre le 8 le X et le 11...le seul truc qui me freine c'est le reconditionnement mal fait...


Le Xs à 500€ si tu es client Orange : https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2021/02/soldes-sosh-liphone-xs-max-partir-de-499-eu-120445


----------



## let56 (4 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le Xs à 500€ si tu es client Orange : https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2021/02/soldes-sosh-liphone-xs-max-partir-de-499-eu-120445


Merci, mais il n'est qu'en 64Go en dispo...erf


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Merci, mais il n'est qu'en 64Go en dispo...erf


Sosh déstocke deux modèles d'iPhone XS Max en versions 64 et *256 Go*. Pour le premier, le tarif est de 499 € et le second est à *599 €*.


----------



## let56 (4 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sosh déstocke deux modèles d'iPhone XS Max en versions 64 et *256 Go*. Pour le premier, le tarif est de 499 € et le second est à *599 €*.


Bah crotte alors, je ne vois que la version 64 sur leur site, tu as trouvé un lien ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Bah crotte alors, je ne vois que la version 64 sur leur site, tu as trouvé un lien ?


J'avoue m'être contenté de lire l'article. Je ne suis pas allé sur le site de Sosh.
D'ailleurs, je n'arrive pas à y accéder en cliquant sur le lien de l'article, ni avec Safari (bloqueur : wipr), ni avec FF (pas de bloqueur) ni avec Brave


----------



## let56 (4 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'avoue m'être contenté de lire l'article. Je ne suis pas allé sur le site de Sosh.
> D'ailleurs, je n'arrive pas à y accéder en cliquant sur le lien de l'article, ni avec Safari (bloqueur : wipr), ni avec FF (pas de bloqueur) ni avec Brave


Ba pas grave, j'ai repris mon ciel Sony Xz qui fonctionne, lentement mais qui est constant  Je vais prendre le temps de choisir


----------



## let56 (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 
bon je me tâte entre le X et le 11. J'ai bien vu quelques retours, et ce qui me chagrine pour le X ce sont certains bug en l'occurence de l'accru. Mais je me dis que ce problème à peut être été résolut depuis. Ce qui m'attire pour le X est évidement le prix, mais aussi le Oled.
Si certains pouvais m'aider  (encore  )
Bon weekend


----------



## MrTom (6 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> bon je me tâte entre le X et le 11. J'ai bien vu quelques retours, et ce qui me chagrine pour le X ce sont certains bug en l'occurence de l'accru. Mais je me dis que ce problème à peut être été résolut depuis. Ce qui m'attire pour le X est évidement le prix, mais aussi le Oled.
> Si certains pouvais m'aider  (encore  )
> Bon weekend


Hello,

Alors clairement si tu peux, pars sur le 11. A la faveur du 11 : une grande avancée sur la photographie par rapport au X, une meilleure batterie, un meilleur processeur, un support étendu par rapport au X qui est sorti il y a 3 ans (en gros dans 2-3, il recevra sa dernière mise à jour logicielle), alors que le 11 a encore 4 ans minimum devant lui.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2021)

Le 11 est un très bon iPhone


----------



## Lamahi (6 Février 2021)

PDD a dit:


> Mon MacBook Pro 15" Rétina date de 2012 et va comme au premier jour...


Pareil pour iMac mi-2008 

Personnellement, je possède un iPhone SE 1ère Génération. Mais je commence à en avoir marre de sa taille.


----------



## let56 (6 Février 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Je possède le XS et il est génial.
> Par rapport à mes besoins, je suis incapable de dire quand j'en changerai tellement il répond à mes habitudes d'utilisation.
> Je précise que je ne suis pas un grand utilisateur de photos.
> Quand je l'ai pris, j'ai donné le 6S à ma fille et il tourne encore parfaitement.
> ...


Effectivement j'ai besoin d'un bon mode photo pour mon boulot


----------



## let56 (6 Février 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Regarde par ici : https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2018/09/test-de-lappareil-photo-de-liphone-xs-105383


C'est vrai que le XS pourrait être un bon compromis


----------



## let56 (6 Février 2021)

Un XS "comme neuf" 256go à 790e ca va ?


----------



## let56 (7 Février 2021)

C'est de l'occasion pas du reconditionné, avec tout les accessoires. Chez Amazon, la garantie Apple fonctionnera ?


----------



## Nicolarts (7 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Possesseuse de Android depuis...longtemps, je commence à en avoir raz le bol de ces téléphones (même milieu de gamme) qui vieillissent trop vite, au final un tous les ans à quasiment 300e....
> Dernier en date le A51, qui part en garantie et revient...avec les mêmes soucis. Je laisse tombé, prends un Oppo Reno4 z neuf....qui à des soucis logiciel au bout de 48h et deux réinitialisations....


Je trouve ça normal car les smartphones Android moins 400 euros ne sont jamais sables donc il faut prendre plutôt Samsung S21 par exemple pour de ne pas d'avoir un souci... Oui, je sais qu'il est hors prix...

Sur ton budget, tu peux d'avoir un iPhone SE 2020 tout neuf ou prendre celle iPhone 11 si tu arrives trouver un bon prix.


----------



## let56 (7 Février 2021)

Nicolarts a dit:


> Je trouve ça normal car les smartphones Android moins 400 euros ne sont jamais sables donc il faut prendre plutôt Samsung S21 par exemple pour de ne pas d'avoir un souci... Oui, je sais qu'il est hors prix...
> 
> Sur ton budget, tu peux d'avoir un iPhone SE 2020 tout neuf ou prendre celle iPhone 11 si tu arrives trouver un bon prix.


Ouaip et sans parler que certaine marque ne reconduise pas les Maj Android. Je pars sur le XS qui me semble un très bon compromis


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Effectivement j'ai besoin d'un bon mode photo pour mon boulot





let56 a dit:


> Un XS "comme neuf" 256go à 790e ca va ?


Et tu as vraiment besoin de 256 Go ?
Parce que quasiment 800€ l'iPhone de 2018, je trouve que ça fait cher…


----------



## let56 (7 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et tu as vraiment besoin de 256 Go ?
> Parce que quasiment 800€ l'iPhone de 2018, je trouve que ça fait cher…


J'ai besoin de 128go ca c'est sur. Mais disons que le XS à un écran Oled et j'avoue c'est ce qui fait pencher la balance.
J'en ai trouvé un autre à 750 en très bon état.
Le XS c'est "l'équivalent" au 11 pro non ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Le XS c'est "l'équivalent" au 11 pro non ?


C'est une génération de processeur d'écran, donc probablement 1 an d'iOS en moins…


----------



## let56 (7 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est une génération de processeur d'écran, donc probablement 1 an d'iOS en moins…


Ouaip et 400e d'écart...rhalala c'est dur de choisir 
Et le téléobjectif est un besoin aussi. D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre le macro st meilleur non ?
Ilfaut vraiment que je liste mes besoin au plus prêt afin de pouvoir me décider...
Alors
128go mini
Beaucoup de photos et souvent besoin d'un zoom pour des pièces de précision, pas de trop de photos en mode nuit
Double sim (mon opérateur fait la esim)
Je ne joue pas
J'ai besoin d'application type bureau, en gros je veux pouvoir lire mes mails, aller sur les réseaux sociaux et sur le net afin de faire des recherches
Un bon antenne de reception
Un écran lumineux et qui est visible au soleil


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Ouaip et 400e d'écart...rhalala c'est dur de choisir


Et le 12 mini ? Dernière génération de processeur, moins cher…


----------



## let56 (7 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et le 12 mini ? Dernière génération de processeur, moins cher…


Trop petit :/ 
Je suis revenu à mon Sony XZ et vraiment je galère


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Ilfaut vraiment que je liste mes besoin au plus prêt afin de pouvoir me décider...


Oui




let56 a dit:


> Un bon antenne de reception


Le XS était significativement mieux que le XR, si je me souviens bien.
Et pour l'iPhone 11 il me semble qu'il fallait partir sur le Pro pour avoir aussi la meilleure réception.


----------



## let56 (7 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui


J'ai édité mon post 

Et un autre détail et pas de moindre  je dois pouvoir récupérer ma TVA


----------



## let56 (7 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est une génération de processeur d'écran, donc probablement 1 an d'iOS en moins…


Hmmm j'ai trouvé un 11 pro à 759 en occasion garantie 1 an, j'attends un peu et je vais me laisser tenter....espérant pouvoir récupérer  ma tva


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Hmmm j'ai trouvé un 11 pro à 759 en occasion garantie 1 an, j'attends un peu et je vais me laisser tenter....espérant pouvoir récupérer  ma tva


Le prix m'apparait vraiment correct par rapport au XS.
128 Go ?

En espérant évidemment que l'occasion soit de qualité…


----------



## let56 (7 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le prix m'apparait vraiment correct par rapport au XS.
> 128 Go ?
> 
> En espérant évidemment que l'occasion soit de qualité…


256go chez easycash, TVA pas récupérable mais bon vu le tarif
En général ils ont un bon SAV, après ça dépends du magasin


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> 256go chez easycash, TVA pas récupérable mais bon vu le tarif
> En général ils ont un bon SAV, après ça dépends du magasin


256 Go, c'est la fête


----------



## let56 (7 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> 256 Go, c'est la fête


Allé hop ça c'est fait, j'attends demain, histoire de ne pas regretter l'investissement  la nuit porte conseil
Bon maintenant la coque 
Merci de vos conseil et surtout votre patience


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

Hello 
Bon...j'ai trouvé un 11 pro Max...à 800e et à 30 min de chez moi (donc plus simple en cas e garantie) mais à 86% de batterie (batterie garanti 6 mois) et tel 1 an....Apparemment en excellent état .
Je fonce ou 86% je tente une négoss ?


----------



## MrTom (8 Février 2021)

A savoir qu’à partir de 80% de batterie, iOS va commencer à ralentir l’appareil pour utiliser moins la batterie et faire en sorte qu’il ne s’éteigne pas brutalement.
Mon conseil, c’est de te renseigner pour savoir si ce téléphone a subis une ou plusieurs réparations, qu’il faut absolument avoir réalisées chez Apple ou le réseau de revendeurs agréés, et d’envisager dès son achat éventuel un remplacement de la batterie par une neuve, chez Apple.
Si le téléphone a été réparé hors du réseau, choisis en un autre


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> A savoir qu’à partir de 80% de batterie, iOS va commencer à ralentir l’appareil pour utiliser moins la batterie et faire en sorte qu’il ne s’éteigne pas brutalement.
> Mon conseil, c’est de te renseigner pour savoir si ce téléphone a subis une ou plusieurs réparations, qu’il faut absolument avoir réalisées chez Apple ou le réseau de revendeurs agréés, et d’envisager dès son achat éventuel un remplacement de la batterie par une neuve, chez Apple.
> Si le téléphone a été réparé hors du réseau, choisis en un autre


Merci  
D'après le responsable de rayon pour lui vu le % et l'état du téléphone il n'y à eu aucun travaux de recotiodionnement. D'après lui ce n'est pas un écran LCD mis à la place de l'Oued, cela se vois au. niveau du blanc....


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> mais à 86% de batterie


Seulement 86% de batterie restante pour un tél qui a maximum 1 an et demi, je trouve ça extrêmement faible…


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Seulement 86% de batterie restante pour un tél qui a maximum 1 an et demi, je trouve ça extrêmement faible…


C'est ce que je pense aussi...après je suis pas une pro. Cela peut être du à quoi, tout le temps en charge ? Charge dans le véhicule ?
Je me disais que je pouvais peut être négocier le tarif du remplacement Del a batterie chez Apple. Pas besoin de réinitialiser  le tel ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Cela peut être du à quoi, tout le temps en charge ? Charge dans le véhicule ?


La personne était insomniaque et travaillait 20 heures / jour ?
Je ne sais pas à quoi ça peut être dû, même si on laisse le tél branché ça ne devrait pas dégrader à ce point la batterie…


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> La personne était insomniaque et travaillait 20 heures / jour ?
> Je ne sais pas à quoi ça peut être dû, même si on laisse le tél branché ça ne devrait pas dégrader à ce point la batterie…


Donc la logique voudrait que ce soit un reconditionnement  ?


----------



## MrTom (8 Février 2021)

Quel est ton budget pour cet iPhone ?


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Quel est ton budget pour cet iPhone ?


800e c'est la limite


----------



## MrTom (8 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> 800e c'est la limite


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi du coup, tu écartes le 11 neuf chez Apple. Le LCD et l'OLED, il faut plus qu'avoir le nez dessus pour se rendre compte de la différence.
Et même éventuellement un 12 mini à 9€ près...


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi du coup, tu écartes le 11 neuf chez Apple. Le LCD et l'OLED, il faut plus qu'avoir le nez dessus pour se rendre compte de la différence.
> Et même éventuellement un 12 mini à 9€ près...


Héhé parce que j e suis une chieuse  
Je viens d'un tel avec Oled,  pour 70e de plus j'ai un très bon APN et surtout qu'en neuf chez Apple c'est seulement en LDD ou rien  avec un taux eà 19% et je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre vendeur que je considère fiable.


----------



## MrTom (8 Février 2021)

Comment ça en LDD ?


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Comment ça en LDD ?


Location longue durée, en tant que Pro :/


----------



## JChris64 (8 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> A savoir qu’à partir de 80% de batterie, iOS va commencer à ralentir l’appareil pour utiliser moins la batterie et faire en sorte qu’il ne s’éteigne pas brutalement.
> Mon conseil, c’est de te renseigner pour savoir si ce téléphone a subis une ou plusieurs réparations, qu’il faut absolument avoir réalisées chez Apple ou le réseau de revendeurs agréés, et d’envisager dès son achat éventuel un remplacement de la batterie par une neuve, chez Apple.
> Si le téléphone a été réparé hors du réseau, choisis en un autre


je pense un peu pareil...86% c'est un peu juste... tu risques de devoir changer rapidement la batterie (donc 75€ à rajouter du coup)
concernant easy cash, es tu sure que la batterie est d'origine? (quoiqu'avec ce pourcentage, ça risque en effet )


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> je pense un peu pareil...86% c'est un peu juste... tu risques de devoir changer rapidement la batterie (donc 75€ à rajouter du coup)
> concernant easy cash, es tu sure que la batterie est d'origine? (quoiqu'avec ce pourcentage, ça risque en effet )


Je pense oui, moins qu'il est été reconditionné dès le début...

D'après cet article ça pourrait être relativement cohérant








						La batterie de nos iPhone X, un an après
					

Il n’y a jamais eu autant d’options pour charger un iPhone. Vous pouvez, comme toujours, utiliser le chargeur de 5 W fourni par Apple dans la boîte. Vous pouvez également utiliser une recharge filaire rapide, avec un chargeur USB d’une dizaine de watts comme ceux des iPad, voire avec un chargeur...




					www.igen.fr
				



je dis relativement car le pro max est censé avoir un plus grosse capacité qu'un X


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi du coup, tu écartes le 11 neuf chez Apple. Le LCD et l'OLED, il faut plus qu'avoir le nez dessus pour se rendre compte de la différence.
> Et même éventuellement un 12 mini à 9€ près...


tu penses que si je négocie le remplacement de la batterie, soit 75e en moins soit un remplacement par une batterie Apple ça ne vaut pas le coup ?


----------



## JChris64 (8 Février 2021)

tu cherches absolument le 11 pro max , en 128go min c'est ça?


----------



## JChris64 (8 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> tu penses que si je négocie le remplacement de la batterie, soit 75e en moins soit un remplacement par une batterie Apple ça ne vaut pas le coup ?


si c'est chez Easycah, pas sur que tu puisses négocier...


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> tu cherches absolument le 11 pro max , en 128go min c'est ça?


Disons que c'est l'occasion qui fait que je pars la dessus, à la base je voulais prendre un XS


----------



## JChris64 (8 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Disons que c'est l'occasion qui fait que je pars la dessus, à la base je voulais prendre un XS


ok, car j'ai vu un pro max pour moins de 700...mais en 64 go


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> ok, car j'ai vu un pro max pour moins de 700...mais en 64 go


il n'existe qu'en 64/256/512


----------



## JChris64 (8 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> il n'existe qu'en 64/256/512


oui, ben y en a en vente ,modele 64 go


----------



## JChris64 (8 Février 2021)

apres, si 64go ca passe, il y a des occasions à moins de 750€, état neuf et batterie excellente


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> apres, si 64go ca passe, il y a des occasions à moins de 750€, état neuf et batterie excellente


Il me faut mini 128


----------



## MrTom (8 Février 2021)

Il y a aussi du XR sur le refurb dans tes tarifs et capacité : iphone-xr


----------



## JChris64 (8 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> Il me faut mini 128


ok


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Il y a aussi du XR sur le refurb dans tes tarifs et capacité : iphone-xr


La photo est importante pour moi  etpuis c'est un LCD (ouais je sais je suis chiante)
Je pensais à un truc, le 11 pro est sortie en septembre 2019, dans ma grande logique il doit encore être couvert par une garantie non ? bon évidement s'il y a facture et achat en Europe


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

Le coup de la goutte d'eau sur l'écran c'est un bon test ?


----------



## MrTom (8 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> La photo est importante pour moi  etpuis c'est un LCD (ouais je sais je suis chiante)
> Je pensais à un truc, le 11 pro est sortie en septembre 2019, dans ma grande logique il doit encore être couvert par une garantie non ? bon évidement s'il y a facture et achat en Europe


oui, m'enfin là, à prendre de l'occasion ou du reconditionné, vue la somme que tu peux/veux mettre, c'est prendre un gros risque sur la pérennité de l'achat. La photo sur les iPhone, faut pas pousser non plus... entre un Pro et un "normal", il faut avoir le nez sur les pixels pour voir la différence. Et à vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, tu vas avoir de la crème !


----------



## let56 (8 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> oui, m'enfin là, à prendre de l'occasion ou du reconditionné, vue la somme que tu peux/veux mettre, c'est prendre un gros risque sur la pérennité de l'achat. La photo sur les iPhone, faut pas pousser non plus... entre un Pro et un "normal", il faut avoir le nez sur les pixels pour voir la différence. Et à vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, tu vas avoir de la crème !


Ba en gros tu me dit qu'avec un 11 "normal" je pourrais faire du macro, et que je ne ferai aucune différence entre le LCD et le Oled quand je suis détord en plein soleil par exemple ? ( je ne veux pas de reconditionné  ) 
Continue je suis pas loin de la délivrance là (sérieux ça m'aide à me décider et justement parce que c'est un investissement je prends toute les ondes pour me décider )


----------



## let56 (11 Février 2021)

hello ! 
merci à tous pur vos précieux conseils et avis, je suis une grande maintenant  
Par contre je découvre que passer de Android à iOS c'est pas très simple  
Belle journée


----------



## MrTom (11 Février 2021)

let56 a dit:


> hello !
> merci à tous pur vos précieux conseils et avis, je suis une grande maintenant
> Par contre je découvre que passer de Android à iOS c'est pas très simple
> Belle journée


Hello  
Qu’est ce que tu as choisi ? Est-ce qu’on peut encore t’aider à quelque chose ? N’hésite pas !


----------



## let56 (11 Février 2021)

Le 11 Pro Max  770e avec une coque Spigen en cadeau et 1 an de garantie 

Cool, merci  
Je galère avec Itunes, mais j'ai enfin pu transférer mes photos et musiques 

Là c'est les sms, je suis passé par leur programme, mais les sms sont en vrac, ça m'a saoulé, j'ai tout viré....je ne trouve que des applis qui coutent une fortune pour une seule utilisation, je suis un poil deg, s'il le faut je restera avec le foutoir de sms :/


----------



## MrTom (11 Février 2021)

Oui la transition peut être chaotiques et particulièrement pour des applications qui changent d'un constructeur à l'autre chez Android.
Tu as un iPhone et un Mac, pour tes photos, je te recommande de les synchroniser via iCloud, c'est tellement pratique !


----------



## let56 (11 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Oui la transition peut être chaotiques et particulièrement pour des applications qui changent d'un constructeur à l'autre chez Android.
> Tu as un iPhone et un Mac, pour tes photos, je te recommande de les synchroniser via iCloud, c'est tellement pratique !


Yep j'ai utilisé iTunes, c'est cool j'ai tout compris 
Mais les SMS c'est vraiment merdique ! Ils sont tous dans à la même date et dans les plus anciens en avant....bizarre mais apparemment récurant comme soucis :/


----------

